# Rips......a thing of beauty.



## dudcki27 (May 2, 2013)

600ius ready to rock!


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 2, 2013)

Now where hav i seen those before.....600iu...hm.  with 200iu Eli sittin rite nxt to them in the fridge.


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 2, 2013)

i will personally vouge for those pups. get some Geritol...bc thts what youre gona feel like when u cant close your hands and drop everything or brush your teeth!!


----------



## dudcki27 (May 2, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> i will personally vouge for those pups. get some Geritol...bc thts what youre gona feel like when u cant close your hands and drop everything or brush your teeth!!



Awesome


----------



## Jello (May 2, 2013)

Very, very nice my friend. Those who haven't used them have no idea what they're missing.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 3, 2013)

Jello said:


> Very, very nice my friend. Those who haven't used them have no idea what they're missing.



This will be my first run with rips.


----------



## jacked391 (May 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## chrisr116 (May 3, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> This will be my first run with rips.



I should be able to do my first run later in the year  I look forward to seeing how it works for you.


----------



## FordFan (May 3, 2013)

I love rips!!!! I've only tried 2 others but I'm happy with rips. No need to quit a good thing. I'm currently running 5iu ed.  

One finger when making a fist actually tries to jump out of joint. Puffy hands


----------



## E-Volve (May 4, 2013)

what kind of container is that you have everything in there?
Very big pic, having trouble making it out.
The plastic holder part looks cool. Where you get that?


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 4, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> what kind of container is that you have everything in there?
> Very big pic, having trouble making it out.
> The plastic holder part looks cool. Where you get that?





u already know that answer E!!  look back on your older PMs


----------



## Populus54 (May 4, 2013)

500ius gone as soon as I got it. No worries there's another 500 on the way


----------



## E-Volve (May 5, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> u already know that answer E!!  look back on your older PMs



wish I could remember I delete all my pm rather quickly.
Im a neat freak with the computer lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 5, 2013)

Who sponsors this so I can grab 1000?


----------



## FordFan (May 5, 2013)

Ib, I think we talked about this in the past. I'll shoot u a pm.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 5, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> 500ius gone as soon as I got it. No worries there's another 500 on the way



I heard you got those through an awesome dud


----------



## E-Volve (May 5, 2013)

I'm goanna have to try these one day so I can find out what the hype is all about. I can get the kefeis cheaper though right now so no rips for this kid


----------



## Populus54 (May 5, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I heard you got those through an awesome dud



Yeah he's a good dude. He's helped me out a lot.


----------



## Alpine (May 5, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> This will be my first run with rips.



What comparable generic brands have you run? Interested to see how these go for you. What's your planned dosage? How long? Getting bloat yet? Rips are notorious for excessive bloat apparently. Not sure if that's a trait attributed to high gh content/purity in them or something else.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 5, 2013)

Alpine said:


> What comparable generic brands have you run? Interested to see how these go for you. What's your planned dosage? How long? Getting bloat yet? Rips are notorious for excessive bloat apparently. Not sure if that's a trait attributed to high gh content/purity in them or something else.



This will be my first run with gh period. I'm going to start at 2iu then stay at 4iu a day for a while. Then just before a cycle starts I'll goto 6iu a day for the duration of the cycle.


----------



## paak (Jun 10, 2013)

RIPs make me feel like a winner.


----------



## paak (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry for the dbl post


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys remember the rules. NO asking for sources. I do not want to keep deleting threads because guys do not want to follow the rules.


----------



## hard work (Jun 20, 2013)

my first run with gh was hyges im two months in and like what I see already bloodwork came back @ 33.9 was wondering if rips were in the same range I got bad cts symtoms had to lower dose b:welcome:ut was going to get more hyges and was thinking of rips aswell any advise would be great


----------



## paak (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have a legit source - stick with what's working. Both brands are the best out there IMO. Anyone who says different is just using a matter of opinion. Congrats on the good results! Feels good!!


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 20, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> This will be my first run with gh period. I'm going to start at 2iu then stay at 4iu a day for a while. Then just before a cycle starts I'll goto 6iu a day for the duration of the cycle.



You certainly made a great choice by choosing rips for your first run with HGH.  I have used rips then went back to Chinese generic, and I have regretted it ever since.  Can't wait to get back on my Rips in a couple days


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 20, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> You certainly made a great choice by choosing rips for your first run with HGH.  I have used rips then went back to Chinese generic, and I have regretted it ever since.  Can't wait to get back on my Rips in a couple days



I've got 8 kits to start and will get more when needed. Well actually only 7 kits left


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 20, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I've got 8 kits to start and will get more when needed. Well actually only 7 kits left



Making me drool bro!  I got one for myself.  Got six on the way


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 21, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> Making me drool bro!  I got one for myself.  Got six on the way



Nice:headbang:


----------

